

QUANTIFIED SELF: If you own a smart device, we need your help! - lorandm
https://healthsurvey.typeform.com/to/Oh5LUE

======
lorandm
If you own & use a smart device (fitness or activity tracker, smartwatch,
smart scale, glucometer, blood pressure monitor etc) we'd appreciate your
input and feedback regarding your gadget(s).

